# In The Presence of Absence



## Meanderer (Jan 24, 2015)




----------



## Meanderer (Jan 25, 2015)




----------



## Meanderer (Jan 26, 2015)




----------



## oakapple (Feb 3, 2015)

Didn't Will say some marvellous things?


----------

